# Foreign Marriages Registration



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Good day

This question is basically directed to Zimbabwean nationals married in South Africa or to foreign nationals married to a South African spouses within the republic of South Africa.

I am a Zimbabwean national by birth and married to a South African citizen spouse in terms of the South African community of property law.We have three kids in this marriage (aged 10,7 & 2 years all born in South Africa as evidenced by their South African Unabridged Birth Certificates)and we have lived together as a happy family in South Africa for the past 12 years.I confirm that it was for this reason why the Department of Horror Affairs issued me a section 11(6) visitors visa.The fact that we are(me and my spouse)married in South Africa by the laws of the republic,how do we go about registering this union in Zimbabwe?.Do we have to re-marry in Zimbabwe?Do we just take our South African Unabridged Marriage Certificate to the Marriage Officer in Zimbabwe to register this marriage,what is the procedure?.We have written to the Zimbabwean consulate General in Johannesburg for advice,but till to date,have not heard response.Unlike in South Africa,in Zimbabwe before you can marry,you need to announce your notice of your intentions to marry at least three times in your local newspaper/radio station or church before you could be allowed to proceed with the marriage(provided no one has opposed this proceedings).This principle of announcement never happened when we got married in South Africa.Will there be a Zimbabwean expat in a similar situation.Will appreciate advice or opinion from fellow expats


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Nomqhele said:


> Good day
> 
> This question is basically directed to Zimbabwean nationals married in South Africa or to foreign nationals married to a South African spouses within the republic of South Africa.
> 
> I am a Zimbabwean national by birth and married to a South African citizen spouse in terms of the South African community of property law.We have three kids in this marriage (aged 10,7 & 2 years all born in South Africa as evidenced by their South African Unabridged Birth Certificates)and we have lived together as a happy family in South Africa for the past 12 years.I confirm that it was for this reason why the Department of Horror Affairs issued me a section 11(6) visitors visa.The fact that we are(me and my spouse)married in South Africa by the laws of the republic,how do we go about registering this union in Zimbabwe?.Do we have to re-marry in Zimbabwe?Do we just take our South African Unabridged Marriage Certificate to the Marriage Officer in Zimbabwe to register this marriage,what is the procedure?.We have written to the Zimbabwean consulate General in Johannesburg for advice,but till to date,have not heard response.Unlike in South Africa,in Zimbabwe before you can marry,you need to announce your notice of your intentions to marry at least three times in your local newspaper/radio station or church before you could be allowed to proceed with the marriage(provided no one has opposed this proceedings).This principle of announcement never happened when we got married in South Africa.Will there be a Zimbabwean expat in a similar situation.Will appreciate advice or opinion from fellow expats


Hi,

Did you ever get a solution to this? Im currently in the same situation.


----------

